
Google’s quantum computing plans threatened by IBM curveball - sethbannon
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2151032-googles-quantum-computing-plans-threatened-by-ibm-curveball
======
make3
i think it's weird how the newscientist for some reason decided to present the
two efforts as being in competition or something. well it's not really weird,
it's just clickbait, but you get my point

------
api
Wouldn't it be interesting if the effort to simulate a quantum computer led to
some fantastically novel mathematical insights about quantum mechanics...

~~~
0xdada
That actually sounds almost inevitable at some point, given how little we know
about QM.

~~~
vecter
Why do you say that we know very little about QM?

------
EnFinlay
Dang give some more detail. This makes it sound like they gzipped the quantum
states or something.

------
oceanghost
Are there any resources for learning and experimenting with quantum computers?

~~~
kqia040
[https://quantumexperience.ng.bluemix.net/qx/tutorial?section...](https://quantumexperience.ng.bluemix.net/qx/tutorial?sectionId=beginners-
guide&page=introduction)

~~~
oceanghost
Thank you kindly.

------
wiredfool
Actual URL: [https://www.newscientist.com/article/2151032-googles-
quantum...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2151032-googles-quantum-
computing-plans-threatened-by-ibm-curveball/)

~~~
zaszrespawned
OP clickbaited me. Google threatened from google? I clicked

